# Turbo Levo Comp Carbon delivery delays



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Anyone order one of these in late November or early December and still not take delivery?

Getting mixed messages from shop, everything from order was not marked as sold to now Specialized having "manufacturing issues" with motor.. Huh?

Anyone have some worthy info?


----------



## ruthabagah (Jun 4, 2018)

While inquiring for one Sunday at my LBS where I bought at total of 7 bikes (including 3 ebikes), I was told that the earliest delivery dates are in March. A shipment is on it's way to the manufacturer warehouse in the USA right now.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

The new Brose mag motor turned out to be loud, louder than the previous model so people complained, S replaced a lot of motors and probably is still trying to work with Brose to get it right. 

Big gaping hole in the rear of the motor right where the rear wheel deposits the most amount of crap. S puts a sponge in there as a fix.....Once again more Brose's fault than S but should have been seen as an issue while still on the screen. 

Internal power cord too short causing issues. Replacement available but all bikes prior must be retrofitted including the ones in the warehouse one would imagine. 

EMTB, a UK site that is a veritable Levo Lovefest, has a lot of posts about the goods and bads of the 2019 Levo's. Including delivery info as a bunch of US posters are already on there. Not to mention a lot less repetitive trail access debating....

Bottom line is there are other eBikes that are as well speced if not better than the Levo, most less expensive even. Check out Fantic or Commencal as both have a solid US presence and are getting solid reviews. Trek also has a good comparable model. The whole eBike world doesn't revolve around S like the push bike world does.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get a Pivot shuttle, it’s a much better bike in all ways than a Levo, no issues, not much difference in price if you find the Pivot on sale. We paid 8k out the doors.

Or pay 8k and get a really expensive sponge


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Interesting, I heard about the harness but not 'hole' yet.

Not in a super hurry and would rather they work it out before delivery. This is just a bonus rig for epics personally. Just wanted a straighter answer.

Definitely many options but that's another thread.


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Get a Pivot shuttle, it's a much better bike in all ways than a Levo, no issues, not much difference in price if you find the Pivot on sale. We paid 8k out the doors.
> 
> Or pay 8k and get a really expensive sponge


Haven't ridden either, but I think that the high-torque Brose motor would give lots better assistance for tech climbing out of the saddle, when riding in a higher gear and needing to ratchet. If you can afford the high-end models, more battery capacity seems better too, especially if the intended use of the bike is as a shuttle.

It's all sort of academic if the Turbo Levo isn't available, though.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> Get a Pivot shuttle, it's a much better bike in all ways than a Levo, no issues, not much difference in price if you find the Pivot on sale. We paid 8k out the doors.
> 
> Or pay 8k and get a really expensive sponge


Ive ridden it. It's not as nibble as the Levo, but was a good ride.


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

on paper is seems the best spec'd bike on the market, and everyone lives a few miles from a S dealership too. I can totally understand why it is selling fast just as the eMTB phenomenon is getting feverish.

as to what is equivalent or 'better' is kind of a silly argument imho. each one will have its pros and cons matrix unique to the individual rider. This Levo will be hitting right in the peak of bell curve for most I think. I consider my own bike (Rocky Mtn) superior to a Shuttle, however in retrospect I kinda would prefer having the 2019 Levo now, for my own needs and trails.


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

With all the issues (as listed above) with the 2019 version I would wait for the 2020 model.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Stop sale right now on Levo's. Expected to clear up in the next 60 days or sooner.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Who has taken delivery and when did you order?

Rep is now saying May, I ordered in November...


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

These are big purchases, to say the least. Planning to pre-order his & hers Levos and haven't picked a shop yet. New to the area, so no loyalty. 2 shops within 40 miles, half dozen more if I extend that out to a 3 hour drive.
My point: Is anyone getting deals or negotiating prices when ordering these? Or has it become like buying a MackBook Pro: Here's my money, please send me your coveted goods! 
Figure I need a game plan when I step into the shops.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

My shop isn't interested in price negotiation, but they're very open to swapping out components when it's like-for-like, different tires, etc.


----------



## levity (Oct 31, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> Who has taken delivery and when did you order?...


Told my LBS I wanted a Comp Carbon when they were announced in Fall. One finally showed up January. With all the rain in California most riding has been in the desert -


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

jm2e said:


> These are big purchases, to say the least. Planning to pre-order his & hers Levos and haven't picked a shop yet. New to the area, so no loyalty. 2 shops within 40 miles, half dozen more if I extend that out to a 3 hour drive.
> My point: Is anyone getting deals or negotiating prices when ordering these? Or has it become like buying a MackBook Pro: Here's my money, please send me your coveted goods!
> Figure I need a game plan when I step into the shops.


It seems to be like an iphone for now....the demand is high no need to drop price unfortunately for us.


----------



## gnriden (Apr 18, 2006)

Are we still having problems getting our bikes? I ordered one Nov./Dec. I was told March but haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## nilswalk (Nov 26, 2014)

I ordered mine on March 2nd and it showed up on March 30th. Had all the latest updates (new motor case, etc)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

ziscwg said:


> Ive ridden it. It's not as nibble as the Levo, but was a good ride.


Wow, missed this comment... quite to lulu!

The Levo is not in the same genre as the shuttle. Where the Shuttle is agile and quick, the Levo is slow and stable. I'd pick the Levo for folks who don't have as much riding experience or who have less physical stamina.

If anyone doubts what I'm saying, look at the non ebikes these two ebikes are based on: Pivot Mach 5.5 and the Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Six Fattie.


----------



## gnriden (Apr 18, 2006)

nilswalk said:


> I ordered mine on March 2nd and it showed up on March 30th. Had all the latest updates (new motor case, etc)


What size and color. I'm waiting for a med. blue.


----------

